# A change in the forum



## PHRAG (Nov 15, 2006)

I really hate posts like this, for the reason that they usually feel overly dramatic. So I promise that this won't get dramatic, and we will be fine.

As of the end of this week, I will no longer be a member at Slippertalk. I wanted to get this forum up and running, because I felt there was a need to have a slipper forum that was free of the ego's that can run forums into the ground. I feel that I have done as much as I can for this forum, and it is now in responsible hands. 

There is a 90% chance I am going to be in school again this spring. On top of that, I am trying to get a job which will take up most of my available time. So I am going to close my account here and continue on a read only basis until I get my schedule figured out. If you want to stay in touch with me, please send me a private message so I can give you my email address. 

Thanks to you all for teaching me so much about these "houseplants."


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 15, 2006)

why would you cancel your member status?? you should leave it so if by chance you ever want to post you can.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 15, 2006)

Stan, it's part of my plan to take over the world to cancel my account.  

No really, I just feel like I have spent alot of time online, and I feel like pulling back and working on things other than the computer for a while. I have been trying to get back into my art for a long time, and I feel that with the forum as a constant temptation, I will not do what I need to do. I can't juggle school, job, art, orchids and online time. I get distracted too easily.


----------



## gore42 (Nov 15, 2006)

John,

I'm sorry to hear that you won't be around and posting, but it sounds like you have important things coming in your future. Good luck in school, and I do hope that you change your mind about deleting your account so that you can keep us updated now and then.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

I am, of course, saddened by this change. 
Most of you know what happened at the other forum, but I'm not sure you know the rest of the story. At the time, I was having an email marathon with Brian (likespaphs) about what had happened. Several of us had already "migrated" over to a temporary posting home at Orchid Board, and I received a private message from John, asking what had happened. When I told him, he said "give me a week" and immediately registered at least three domain names. We were, indeed, up and running in less than a week. 

So many of you were instrumental in the beginning of this forum, but it would not have happened without John's quick action. 

The love, and generosity, and never-ending caring of my forum friends simply overwhelms me. Just yesterday we had an auction here which generated more than I ever imagined - not just dollars, but sensitivity, kindness, and selflessness. You all inspire me to be a better person.

We would not have this forum without John, and without every one of our members. I love you all, dearly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2006)

I ditto what Matt said.

John, I must have missed it somewhere, but I didn't know you were in art. Having been there myself, I know you will find the study of art wonderful, exciting, frustrating, challenging, and liberating. I wish the very best for you, and do hope you will keep in touch. If your contributions to the art world are anything like what you've done for us here on this forum, I'll be the first to stand in awe.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 15, 2006)

John, it would have been a much better story if you told us that Heather had seized power in a bloody coup.

Best of luck to you! Hopefully you'll still be on AIM once in a while so we can talk about sexy besseaes.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 15, 2006)

For a little more detail...

I was a web designer for about five years. I have always been in the arts, but never finished my degree. I majored in Graphic Design with a minor in Ceramic Arts. Someday soon, I hope to be working on printmaking and my dream is to have a fully functioning pottery studio when I buy a house. 

But my next adventure is going to be in healthcare. I am working to become a Respiratory Therapist.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Zach, no bloody coup this time.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 15, 2006)

It's sad, but I know what you mean. My computer is too close to my drawing board. What you're looking to do will require a lot of focus, and it serves as a reminder to me as well. 

I will still email you though! We're all art and health care (and orchids and comics) here. 

Best of luck.


----------



## bwester (Nov 16, 2006)

Best of luck to you John. I hope we'll keep in touch. 
wait....... are you really just dumping us and starting a new orchid forum for some BS orchid like grocery chain phals????


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 16, 2006)

Enjoy your life John, may God Bless you!

Thanks for your service here!


----------



## Marco (Nov 16, 2006)

Dude man. This sucks. But I totally understand that somethings do have to come first. I hope you don't delete your account and pop in every now and then and keep us updated.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate to think he'll become a lurker. Or worse, come back anonymous....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

Having studied Math at a school for artists I know how difficult it is to make it in the Arts, and also returning to school. "Endeavor to persevere." I hope you keep in touch. Thanx for your work on this site and the Forums. Before you retire to the "lurker status" think about how hard it will be to resist responding to some of the content we enjoy here. And if you think there isn't time remember there are all of 168 hours in a week. :wink:


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind wishes. 

I really need to try and see if I can make a clean break from the forum. I don't think it's going to be a problem, but if it is, maybe I should be wondering if I am showing signs of internet addiction.  

I am not starting another forum. Once was enough for me.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for getting this up and running, and successful! :clap: 

Your efforts are very much appreciated, and good luck in the future.....


----------



## couscous74 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this. As a recent lurker myself, I understand your need to get some time away. I hope you will simply consider taking a break rather than leaving for good. You will be missed around here.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I am not starting another forum. Once was enough for me.



Better not be starting CutePinkPhrags.com!!! I have enough "competition" as it is. :wink:


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 16, 2006)

a shame, but I know how much time being online can take up. good luck with everything! I will remember you by my new delurker contest phrags


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

John
Definitely pop in and lurk when you can.

And keep enjoying your plants. They may be the only way to maintain your sanity with full immersion into the health biz.


----------



## TADD (Nov 17, 2006)

Good Riddance :evil: oke: 

Best of luck in all you accomplish! Now stop reading this thread!


----------

